# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool changelog -25/02/2016 Lumia Boot repair

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 9.38.1422 25/02/2016*   *
Added Custom Root To Android 6.0.1 (Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root):*  Samsung Galaxy S6 ( *SM-G920F* )Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge ( *SM-G925F* )Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge + ( *SM-G928S /*  *SM-G928L* )  *Added : Direct Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Network Repair*   Samsung Galaxy A9 2016 Duos - SM-A9000Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 - SM-T331  *Added : Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup*  Samsung Galaxy A8 - SM-A800S  *Added Lumia BOOT Repair:*  Microsoft Lumia 1520 (RM-940,RM-939,RM-938,RM-937)Microsoft Lumia 1330 (RM-1062)Microsoft Lumia 1030 (RM-1052,RM-1051,RM-1050)Microsoft Lumia 950 XL (RM-1115, RM-1085)Microsoft Lumia 950 (RM-1118,RM-1105,RM-1104)Microsoft Lumia 930 (RM-1087,RM-1045)Microsoft Lumia 830 (RM-984,RM-985,RM-1049)Microsoft Lumia 735 (RM-1078,RM-1041,RM-1038)Microsoft Lumia 730 DUAL SIM (RM-1040)Microsoft Lumia 730 (RM-1039)Microsoft Lumia 640 XL (RM-1067,RM-1066)Microsoft Lumia 640 DUAL SIM (RM-1113)Microsoft Lumia 640 (RM-1109,RM-1077,RM-1075,RM-1073,RM-1072)Microsoft Lumia 638 (RM-1010)Microsoft Lumia 636 (RM-1027)Microsoft Lumia 635 (RM-975,RM-974)Microsoft Lumia 630 Dual SIM (RM-978)Microsoft Lumia 550 (RM-1128,RM-1127)Microsoft Lumia 535 (RM-1092,RM-1091,RM-1090,RM-1089)Microsoft Lumia 532 (RM-1034,RM-1032,RM-1031)Microsoft Lumia 530 DUAL SIM (RM-1020,RM-1019)Microsoft Lumia 530 (RM-1018,RM-1017)Microsoft Lumia 435 (RM-1114,RM-1071,RM-1070,RM-1069,RM-1068)  * Minor bug fixes:*  BlackBerry Passport (SQW100-4) Unlock & Remove protect BlackBerry 9900 errors fixed Driver installer minor fixes  *You still don't have license for ChimeraTool or do you need one Chimera Tool USB dongle maybe?*    *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * Kind regards,
ChimeraTool Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## merwan

شكرا لك أخي

----------

